# NYU Filmmaking Certificate Program



## Shah_Rukh_Who ?!? (Aug 10, 2007)

Has anyone heard of or enrolled in NYU's 12-week Filmmaking Certificate program?  

I plan on enrolling this fall but wanted to get a feel for it from students/professionals who have either heard of it or have attended.  

How does it compare to say NYFA?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brian Burstein (Aug 12, 2007)

As far as I'm aware, thte 12-week filmmaking certificate is only offered in the summer. I'd double check or call them up to find out for sure.


----------



## Shah_Rukh_Who ?!? (Aug 13, 2007)

They actually offer the certificate program year round in the fall, spring, and summer ... have you heard anything about it, good or bad?


----------



## Brian Burstein (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, last summer I took a class (Sight & Sound Film) that had some film certificate students in it. They took one or two classes each of the two 6-week summer sessions.

From what I remember, you take a production/directing class, a writing class, and a producing class. They're the basic, entry-level classes, but they are very in-depth and educational. You'll learn a lot. I can't compare it to NYFA, since I don't know anyone who's studied there.

Good luck!


----------

